# Controlar temperaturas con Termopar



## JACEFREDY (Feb 23, 2007)

Hola, espero y puedan ayudarme, necesito crear un controlador de temperatura para una resistencia atraves de un termopar tipoK, utilizando algun ciruito integrado y triacs, con alimentación de 110 volts, es una resistencia que necesito que se apague al llegar aproximadamente a los 238 grados centigrados y vuelva  a comenzar a calentar cuando baje a los 190 grados centigrados, ojala y puedan enviarme algun diagrama, de antemano les agradezco la atensión prestada a este escrito, saludos


----------



## ELCHAVO (Feb 26, 2007)

Lo que tu quieres hacer es un control automatico ON /OFF
ESTUDIA el circuito amplificador operacional en modo comparador inversor !

Te recomiendo uses el LM 358 pues no necesita fuente dual y es muy eficiente.

colocas tu resistencia osea el sensor a la entrada del amplificador operacional, esta resistencia se te modificara de acuerdo a la temperatura que tengas en el momento. 

amplifica el voltaje con el lm358 de la caida de tu sensor, es decir si tu sensor marca sobre él 1 milivolio a 25 grados centigrados y a los 100 grados marca 4 milivoltios, pues te das cuenta que esa medida es muy pequeña para trabajar con ella asi que la tendras que amplificar con ese mismo LM358, despues que la amplificas la metes a otro amplificador del mismo LM358 y la comparas con un nivel de voltaje que vas a graduar por medio de un potenciomentro(resistencia variable), asi graduas a que temperatura quieres realmente hacer el encendido o apagado de tu calentador.

ten en cuenta que sobre la resistencia variable por temperatura (((sensor))), no le puedes poner mucho voltaje ya que se generaria un autocalentmiento por disipacion de su misma energia y por lo tanto te daria una medicion un tanto distorcionada, asi que trata de alimentarla de un voltaje bajo ue no te circule por el sensor mas de 20 miliamperios. por esa razon es que e digo arriba que tienes que amplificar la señal del sensor para poderla trabajar mas facil y asi compararla con otro voltaje que sea tu punto de comparacion.

Muy posiblemente no entiendas ahora lo que te digo pero despue de estudiar amplificador operacional comparador y sepas como funciona entonces re-lees esto y creo pueda ayudarte.

nos cuentas como te fue

chao


----------



## faka (Mar 24, 2012)

Buenas tardes, quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar.
Tengo un termopar, cuando este se calienta incrementará su salida en niveles de voltaje, esos niveles los debo incrementar para que me controle un motor pequeño, entonces, cuando el termopar detecte calor, la velocidad del motor aumentará y cuando el termopar detecte una temperatura ambiente, la velocidad del motor disminuye.

Agradezco si alguien me puede ayudar en como amplificar esos voltajes de salida del termopar.
Muchas gracias


----------



## aquileslor (Mar 24, 2012)

Todo depende de la precisión que necesites. Toma en cuenta lo que dice el chavo, pero descarta lo de la corriente que puedes introducirle al termopar. Nosotros los llamamos termocuplas y ellas producen su propia corriente, no necesitan corriente externa y además son en realidad un cortocircuito, por lo que la corriente que producen es muy pequeña y el voltaje anda en los milivoltios, según la termocupla. Buscá en google eso: termocuplas y encontrarás muchísimo. En todo caso en los manuales de Texas encontrarás varios circuitos para medir con termocuplas.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 24, 2012)

Dependiendo de la precisión que necesites y del tipo de motor necesitarás distintas cosas... 
da más datos.


----------

